# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Çin'in Doğu Türkistan Politikası, Komünist İdeolojiden Bağımsız Olarak Düşünülemez

## ceydaaa

cin-asker-1.jpgÇin'in Doğu Türkistan'da izlediği politika da komünist ideolojinin genel bir yansımasıdır. Bu nedenle Doğu Türkistan'da yaşananları bu ideolojiden bağımsız olarak değerlendirmek mümkün değildir. Benzeri zulüm ve işkenceler Çin'in dört bir yanında pek çok farklı birey veya toplum kesimine karşı da uygulanmaktadır ve bu durum, totaliter yapının komünizmin ayrılmaz bir parçası olduğunu gösteren örneklerdendir. Bu nedenle bu bölüm içinde Doğu Türkistan halkının maruz kaldığı baskı ve zulüm ile birlikte Çin'in ideolojisini, despot rejimini ve kendi halkına uyguladığı zulüm ve işkenceleri de ele alacağız.

Gerçekte tüm din düşmanı zalim yönetimler, iktidarlarını sağlam kılmak ve muhafaza edebilmek için baskı ve şiddete başvururlar. Tarihin ünlü zalimleri ve diktatörleri hakimiyetleri altındaki insanları hep ezmiş, aşağılamış, keyfi olarak katletmişlerdir. Bu anlamda Firavun ile Hitler'in, Hitler ile Stalin'in, Stalin ile Mao'nun birbirlerinden pek farkı yoktur. Tüm bu liderler iktidarları ve ideolojileri uğruna suçsuz insanları hiç tereddüt etmeden öldürtmüşler, korkunç katliamlar emretmişlerdir. Mao da tıpkı diğerleri gibi kurduğu komünist yönetimi güçlendirebilmek için toplama kampları oluşturmuş, buraları işkence merkezleri haline dönüştürmüş ve kendisinden farklı düşünen milyonlarca insanı acımasızca öldürtmüştür.

1949 yılında kurulan Çin Halk Cumhuriyeti, totaliter bir despotizm, katı bir bürokrasi, tüm üretim kaynaklarının ve araçlarının devlet tarafından kontrol edildiği bir sistem üzerine inşa edilmiştir. Mao'nun uyguladığı ekonomik programların yol açtığı felaketler ve kasıtlı kıtlık politikaları neticesinde yaşanan kayıplar ise halkı büyük bir yıkıma götürmüştür. Mao'dan sonra iktidara geçen Deng Xiaoping bazı ekonomik reformlar yaparak, ülkenin kapısını yabancı yatırımcılara ve liberal ekonomiye açmış, bu şekilde ekonomiyi düzeltmeyi hedeşemiştir. Ancak ekonomik açıdan yaşanan gelişmeler sadece üst düzey devlet yönetiminin işine yaramış, Çin halkının önemli bölümünün bu gelişmelerden pek menfaati olmamıştır. Üstelik Çin ekonomisinde liberal ekonomi istikametinde bir gelişim yaşanırken, siyaset ve toplum açısından aynı şeyleri ifade etmek mümkün değildir. Her ne kadar son zamanlarda Çin'den bahsedilirken "eski komünist sistem" gibi kelimeler kullanılsa ve komünizmin sona erdiği dile getirilse de, yaşananlar bu sözleri yalanlamaktadır.

Çin hala, kökü Mao'nun komünizm anlayışına dayanan, totaliter bir anlayışla yönetilmektedir. Ekonomik alanda yapılan reformlar Çin Komünist Partisi'ndeki yöneticilerin zihniyetlerinde bir değişiklik yapmamıştır. Ekonomik olarak sağlanan ilerleme ve elde edilen gelirin büyük kısmı halkın daha çok baskı altına alınması, muhalif seslerin bastırılması için kullanılmaktadır. Şu anda Çin, dünya ülkeleri arasında en çok idamın yaşandığı ülkedir. Dahası, idamların bir gösteriye dönüştüğü, idam edilen kişilerin organlarının kar amaçlı ve izinsiz satılığa çıkarıldığı, hamile kadınların bebeklerinin zorla alındığı, belki de tek ülkedir. Ülke çapında 1.000'den fazla çalışma kampı vardır ve bu kamplardaki tutuklu ve hükümlülere sistemli olarak işkence uygulanmaktadır.

----------

